# Jesse Tait, 2 PPCLI, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2015)

This from The Canadian Press


> A Manitoba-based soldier who served in Afghanistan has died.
> 
> Media reports say the body of Sgt. Jesse Tait, who was 34, was recovered from a river near Thunder Bay, Ont.
> 
> ...



This from NDP MP John Rafferty in the House of Commons:


> Mr. Speaker, today we mourn the loss of Sgt. Jesse Tait of Sudbury. He was a father, husband, son and soldier, serving at CFB Shilo in Manitoba. All of northern Ontario and all Canadians stand with his family at this time of loss.
> 
> He joined the Canadian Forces in January 2002 and was posted to the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry. He served in Bosnia in 2003 and in Afghanistan in 2008 as a sniper. His family described him as ambitious, hard-working, a natural leader with a penchant for adventure, who loved nothing more than spending time with his two young boys.
> 
> ...


Condolences to family, colleagues and friends ....


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jan 2015)

RIP Sgt


----------



## FergyFerg (30 Jan 2015)

We will never forget.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2015)

Bumped with the latest ....


> A service dog being groomed to work with a first responder in Barrie has been named after Jesse Tait of Sudbury.
> 
> Tait died in January after wrestling with the after-effects of military tours in Bosnia and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------

